# Japapanischer Pavillon



## sanke10 (27. Aug. 2010)

Hallo wollte mich nur mal wieder melden!

Habe meinen japanischen Pavillon fertig, fals Ihr ihn mal anschauen wollt bitte unterwww.koi-garten-seiten.de und dann bitte japanischen Pavillon anklicken.

                Gruß
                   Lenhart


----------



## Flash (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Japapanischer Pavillon*

Hallo Lenhart 

Super Arbeit!

Gefällt mir echt gut!.. so was such ich auch noch für meinen Garten 
Hast du die Konstruktion einfach frei nach Schnautze oder hattest du einen Plan?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Japapanischer Pavillon*

Hi Lenhart, 

... dat is aber sehr huebsch geworden ! 

Handwerklich schaut das auch sehr solide aus. Und auch der Garten hat sich ja toll gemausert. 
Respekt ! Das gibt dreimal Daumen hoch !    

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## sanke10 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Japapanischer Pavillon*

Hallo, die Idee auf der Filterabdeckung einen Pavillon zu 
Bauen  und wie er aussehen soll,ist von mir. Zeichnung und Ausführung hat mein Sohn gemacht,er ist Zimmermann .

                     Gruß
                       Lenhart


----------



## Dodi (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Japapanischer Pavillon*

Hallo Lenhart,

ganz toll gemacht! 

Man fühlt sich ja wirklich nach Japan versetzt.


----------



## toschbaer (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Japapanischer Pavillon*

Hallo Lenhart,

Sehr schön gebaut!  

Zeige bitte Details vom Dach- Sparren und welche Ziegel sind verlegt?

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## axel (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Japapanischer Pavillon*

Hallo Lenhard

Gefällt mir Euer Pavillion   Mein Glückwunsch 
Die Homepage ist auch sehr ansprechend !

lg
axel


----------



## heiko-rech (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Japapanischer Pavillon*

Hallo,


Hut ab, saubere Arbeit und sehr schön gelungene Formgebung und Proportionen

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Japapanischer Pavillon*

Servus Lenhart

Wunderschön 

Sehr harmonisch paßt alles zusammen ...
Teich, Garten und jetzt der jap. Pavillon 

Ps.: Auf diesem Weg noch "Alles Gute zum Geburtstag"


----------



## cpt.nemo (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Japapanischer Pavillon*


ich kann nur mit einem Wort sagen: WOW
Sowas könnte ich mir hinter meinem Teich auch gut vorstellen.
Ich bin mir sicher, du geniesst dieses schöne Plätzchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Japapanischer Pavillon*

Hi Lenhart,
Eure Anlage insgesamt ist wunderschön.
Ich habe selten einen japanischen Pavillion gesehen, der mir derart gut gefällt.
Das von Dir benannte Bild strahlt eine wunderbare Ruhe aus, klasse!


----------

